# Android App



## DrCannaPath (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all
I've been trying to download the app on google play for some time and I keep getting the error message "payment method declined" no matter how I try to pay the 1.99. I emailed the site (contact us) multiple times with no replies (not even automated).
I tried all the trouble shooting methods I read only without any luck.
Can someone please help me? Thanks!


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2014)

hmm....i dont deal with the technical app but ill pass it along it may be down


----------



## DrCannaPath (Jul 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmm....i dont deal with the technical app but ill pass it along it may be down


Thanks sunni
I really want to download the app and be more active on the forum!


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

From what I've herd te app it's very good anyways lol


----------



## DrCannaPath (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> From what I've herd te app it's very good anyways lol


Awesome I'll await someones help or reply to my concern!


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2014)

All I can do is forward your issue to admin I dunno how long you've been on here for but ...you'll be waiting until like next Christmas but I will indeed forward it lol


----------



## DrCannaPath (Jul 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> All I can do is forward your issue to admin I dunno how long you've been on here for but ...you'll be waiting until like next Christmas but I will indeed forward it lol


Wow that's a long wait. But I'll wait!


----------



## DrCannaPath (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Weedburger (Jul 31, 2014)

I bet you got to go to your i-net bank and allow your account to buy things online.


----------



## DrCannaPath (Aug 1, 2014)

Weedburger said:


> I bet you got to go to your i-net bank and allow your account to buy things online.


I've purchased many apps the same way before. This is the only app I can't purchase!


----------



## DrCannaPath (Aug 4, 2014)

Downloaded from Aptoid app. Thanks everyone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr New New (Oct 21, 2014)

I am having this issue, this is the only app I cannot purchase. I tried paypal, google wallet, credit cards etc... very annoying not being able to purchase...


----------



## DrCannaPath (Oct 21, 2014)

Dr New New said:


> I am having this issue, this is the only app I cannot purchase. I tried paypal, google wallet, credit cards etc... very annoying not being able to purchase...


I downloaded aptoid and through that app I downloaded RIU for free!

https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/841773/


----------

